# New AF Parka



## AKa (5 Feb 2018)

Has anyone heard any reviews on the new parka yet?  Is it any sort of improvement on the old blue gortex?

Cheers,

AK


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (8 Feb 2018)

I wore it the last 3 weeks, it's very warm and nice. Can't complain.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Feb 2018)

AK said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard any reviews on the new parka yet?  Is it any sort of improvement on the old blue gortex?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AK



I much prefer it to the old one. I’ve only worn it a few times, but it’s warm, comfortable and doesn’t have the bulk & weight of the old one.


----------



## Furniture (9 Feb 2018)

New parka? IS it the new one for No.3s?


----------



## Jorkapp (11 Feb 2018)

I had to wear mine for a few weeks last year. It is comfortable to wear, and less bulky than the gabardine or the old blue gore-tex jacket. Points well spent.


----------



## AKa (14 Mar 2018)

Thank you for the input.  Storage space is getting tight so I not accepting any more kit unless it's worth it!


----------

